# [cups] erreur à l'impression de pdf à partir de certains PC

## chris972

Bonjour,

Après de multiples recherches et tests, je viens poser mon problème ici en espérant trouver une réponse à ce qui me prend la tête.

Soit une machine A sous gentoo à laquelle est connectée une imprimante USB HP D2660

De A je ne parviens pas à imprimer de PDF.

D'une autre machine B, tjrs sous gentoo, je parviens à imprimer des PDF sur l'imprimante connectée à A.

D'une 3ème machine C, encore sous gentoo, je ne parviens pas à imprimer de PDF sur l'imprimante connectée sur A.

Si je déplace l'imprimante en la connectant à B, le problème reste identique. B parvient toujours à imprimer du PDF, et pas les autres.

Les log de cups pour l'erreur donnent :

 *Quote:*   

> E [02/Mar/2012:15:34:20 -0400] [Job 6] Job stopped due to filter errors; please consult the error_log file for details.
> 
> D [02/Mar/2012:15:34:20 -0400] [Job 6] The following messages were recorded from 15:34:16 to 15:34:20
> 
> D [02/Mar/2012:15:34:20 -0400] [Job 6] Adding start banner page "none".
> ...

 

J'ai beau chercher quelle différence entre l'installation sur la machine A et la machine B pourrait justifier cet état de fait, je ne trouve pas.

A priori, ce n'est pas un pb de config de serveur d'impression puisque cela fonctionne pour une machine.

C'est donc plus un pb de client, mais à quel niveau ?

Le cas est tellement bizarre (à mes yeux) que j'ai du mal à trouver quelque chose de similaire sur le net.

Merci d'avance.

NB : Je ne parle QUE de PDF car pour tout le reste il n'y a aucun problème, quelque soit le client qui imprime.

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

A tout hasard, cups-pdf est-il installé partout ?

----------

## guilc

Heu, cups-pdf n'a rien à voir, c'est pour faire une imprimante virtuelle qui sort sur du PDF au lieu de papier  :Wink: .

Par contre, j'ai déjà eu de nombreux crash d'impression à cause de bugs de ghostscript (c'est lui qui fait la conversion pdf -> ps pour envoyer le document à l'impression). Assure toi d'avoir bien la dernière version de ghostscript-gpl (9.05) qui corrige un bon paquet de crash. Chez moi, cette version corrige *enfin* la plupart des merdouilles que j'ai en imprimant du PDF avec la 9.04...

----------

## chris972

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Heu, cups-pdf n'a rien à voir, c'est pour faire une imprimante virtuelle qui sort sur du PDF au lieu de papier .

 

Je confirme, aucun rapport avec cups-pdf. Je ne cherche pas à générer du pdf à l'aide de cups, mais à imprimer du pdf existant.

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre, j'ai déjà eu de nombreux crash d'impression à cause de bugs de ghostscript (c'est lui qui fait la conversion pdf -> ps pour envoyer le document à l'impression). Assure toi d'avoir bien la dernière version de ghostscript-gpl (9.05) qui corrige un bon paquet de crash. Chez moi, cette version corrige *enfin* la plupart des merdouilles que j'ai en imprimant du PDF avec la 9.04...

 

De ce côté là, je me suis fait la même réflexion que toi. La machine est entièrement à jour (certes avec un ghostscript-gpl-9.04-r4), et j'ai déjà recompilé les cups, ghostcrips & co plusieurs fois.

De puis, ce qui me fait penser que ce n'est pas à niveau sorf serveur, c'est quand même que depuis la machine B, je parviens à imprimer ces foutus pdf.

Autre élément dont je me suis rendu compte et qui me laisse encore plus perpexe :

Depuis une machine D, toujours sous gentoo, mais totalement obscolète niveau soft (je ne peux même pas y regarder une vidéo youtube ou y lancer evince) je me connecte par SSH à la machine A, je lance le Evince de la machine A, et là, oh miracle, j'arrive à imprimer du pdf.

Franchement, je n'y comprends plus rien DU TOUT !

Autre chose, j'ai aussi constaté avoir le USE gnome sur la machine B et pas sur la A. Je l'ai donc rajouté, lancé un emerge -DauvN world, mais sans succès sur le problème en cause, et c'est vraiment la seule différence que je capte entre la machine A et la machine B.

PS : à tout hasard selon ta suggestion je démasque un ghostscript 9.05 pour voir mais j'avoue que c'est sans trop y croire.

En tout cas, merci d'avoir pris mon cas en considération.

----------

## chris972

Bon, j'ai solutionné mon problème à l'arrache, et même si la méthode ne me convient pas (et je reste à l'écoute d'explications éventuelles) je viens apporter ici le fruit de mon expérience.

Les choses me paraissaient tellement plus bizarres les unes que les autres, que j'ai du faire un effort de réflexion intense pour me rendre compte que chacun de mes essais étaient faits avec des utilisateurs différents (pour des raisons pratiques).

Je me suis donc dit que, même si je ne voyais pas à quoi cela pouvait tenir, c'était le user utilisé sur la machine A et C qui était en cause.

J'ai donc déplacé son $HOME, généré une session KDE vierge pour lui, et paf, évidemment, l'impression des pdf fonctionne.

Cela ne vient donc ni de mon installation serveur, ni du poste client, mais bien d'un fichier de config quelque part qui pour une raison qui m'est inconnue fait foirer l'impression des pdf (et des pdf seulement).

J'ai ensuite rapatrié à la main répertoires et fichiers qui me semblaient utiles et/ou important à conserver pour cette nouvelle session. Et ça fonctionne toujours.

Il est bien évident que dans tout ça, j'aurai forcément oublié de recopier un truc qui me manquera par la suite, mais bon, comme je ne vois pas quel fichier peut-être la cause de mon problème, je ne peux tout récupérer.

Alors si quelqu'un a une idée, ne serait-ce que pour ma culture générale, ça m'intéresserait bien de connaître le fichier concerné, surtout que maintenant, avec le $HOME actuel et le $HOME.OLD, j'ai la possibilité de tester très facilement l'impact d'un fichier spécifique.

Donc si quelqu'un m'a lu, et a les compétences pour en discuter, qu'il n'hésite pas.

Je ne mets pas le fil en résolu car pour moi, le sujet n'est pas réglé, même s'il par la force des choses il a disparu dans mon cas.

----------

## guilc

~/.cups/lpoptions ou ~/.lpoptions ?

----------

## chris972

 *guilc wrote:*   

> ~/.cups/lpoptions ou ~/.lpoptions ?

 

Non, je ne trouve aucun .lpoptions ou lpoptions dans aucun des répertoires nouveau ou ancien du user concerné.

```
09:52:07 root@serveur1 ~ # find /other/regine.OLD.* /home/regine/ -name "*lpoptions"

09:54:04 root@serveur1 ~ #
```

Une autre idée ?

----------

## netfab

çà marche en ligne de commande ? (lpr)

Tu utilises quel genre d'applications pour lancer tes impressions (gtk, Qt, ...) ?

Tu as essayé d'augmenter la verbosité du serveur cups ?

----------

## chris972

 *netfab wrote:*   

> çà marche en ligne de commande ? (lpr)

 

Ça imprime du pdf lpr ? Je n'en sais rien du tout, donc jamais pensé à tester.

 *Quote:*   

> Tu utilises quel genre d'applications pour lancer tes impressions (gtk, Qt, ...) ?

 

Evince

 *Quote:*   

> Tu as essayé d'augmenter la verbosité du serveur cups ?

 

Oui, mais ça ne sert à rien, le message semble bien assez détaillé pour celui qui saurait le comprendre.

----------

